# New Pokémon Game To Be Announced in May



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2011)

The current issue of Dengeki Nintendo magazine promises it will announce a new Pokemon game in its May 21st issue; it is stated in the blue sentence in the scan below. Since magazines other than CoroCoro usually announce new games far after other sources, it's very likely we'll have the news before then.[/p]



Source

If this is the third Pokemon game, I'm not surprised.
see


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope it's Pokemon Grey/Gray? Compatible with the 3DS.... YUM


----------



## Varia (Apr 23, 2011)

saw this quite a while ago, tbh, but it's worth to mention that the in-game picture shown is of Pokemon Black/White.
I'm actually hoping for a new Mystery Dungeon game, with improved graphics (like the Wii's PMD games that never got released outside Japan), and all XXX Pokemon (Ya, I lost count).


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 23, 2011)

Pokemon Ranger 3D
Mystery Dungeon 3D
Grey Version

Im good with any


----------



## benno300 (Apr 23, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Pokemon Ranger 3D
> Mystery Dungeon 3D
> Grey Version
> 
> Im good with any



I thought they said that explorers of the sky woulde be the las mystery dungeon adventure.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

I think its too early for grey version.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 23, 2011)

I've always dreamed of a Pokemon game where it's voice controlled moves, you could move your Pokemon like in the anime and everything. But it would suck if you were in a noisy place since your Pokemon would do squat.


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 23, 2011)

It will be grey, it's on the same page as a screenshot as black and white what more evidence do we need?

I would love a pokemon mystery dungeon on 3DS, now to get a 3DS...


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 23, 2011)

I want a pokemon game with them learning the moves perma but can only set 8 for battles.


----------



## emigre (Apr 23, 2011)

Pokemon it doesn't matter if you're black or white?


----------



## evandixon (Apr 23, 2011)

benno300 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It better not be.


----------



## Sachka (Apr 23, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> I've always dreamed of a Pokemon game where it's voice controlled moves, you could move your Pokemon like in the anime and everything. But it would suck if you were in a noisy place since your Pokemon would do squat.



Hey You Pikachu! it is already out pal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember saying THUNDERBOLT! to the mic and then the pikachu went pika! and you know what that means


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> benno300 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he meant its the last for the DS.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Sachka said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it's Grey with 3D!!! I would buy the game even though I am cheap!


----------



## holoflame (Apr 23, 2011)

I think it will be Pokemon Grey, or the long awaited Hoenn Remake.


----------



## Skye07 (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope it's Pokemon Grey, I haven't played B/W yet because I tend to always wait for the third version.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 23, 2011)

holoflame said:
			
		

> I think it will be Pokemon Grey, or the long awaited Hoenn Remake.


I haven't awaited Hoenn, to be honest I didn't like Pokemon Emerald and the such.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 23, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> I've always dreamed of a Pokemon game where it's voice controlled moves, you could move your Pokemon like in the anime and everything. But it would suck if you were in a noisy place since your Pokemon would do squat.


they should make a really powerfull pokemon that has special needs and has a hard time hearing you.
everyone will use it and be like FUC&^%# HELL USE PSYCHIC ALREADY!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 23, 2011)

Omg R/S reamkes would be the best thing ever
Gen 3 was the best i had over 600 hours in ruby


----------



## Nujui (Apr 23, 2011)

Another one?

I haven't even finished Black yet.


----------



## Junylim (Apr 23, 2011)

i bet u its remake version of ruby and saphire or
its a newer version of black and white like platinum


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 23, 2011)

It's Pokemon Grey no doubt, if not, then probably Pokemon Ranger 3DS


----------



## boktor666 (Apr 23, 2011)

Why dont the make something like Colloseum, mixed with PBR (battle revolution) if THAT came out on 3ds, i would melt on the spot. No srsly, its highly possible for PBR or some game to be ported to 3ds, since it has quite some graphic power.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 23, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhh... Yes please


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 23, 2011)

Pokemon Grey probably. I wonder what enhances they'll add to this game.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 23, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I think its too early for grey version.
> Same here
> 
> 
> ...


Graphic power isn't enough...


----------



## Takanato (Apr 23, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I think its too early for grey version.


Its time for the Grey version cuz the dual version usually comes the year after singles.


----------



## Makar (Apr 23, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Sachka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called Hey You Pikachu and it's for the Nintendo 64. You tell pikachu to do stuff but it's more of an adventure kind of game. You don't actually have battles and yell out attacks.


----------



## Ringo619 (Apr 23, 2011)

I think if this new pokemon game is for the 3ds, it might help it get  more sales , as i know tons of people who just brought the ds for pokemon.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Apr 23, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Why dont the make something like Colloseum, mixed with PBR (battle revolution) if THAT came out on 3ds, i would melt on the spot. No srsly, its highly possible for PBR or some game to be ported to 3ds, since it has quite some graphic power.


This.
I would buy that freakin thing right away. i will sit out at 2 in the morning and watch the door waiting for gamestop to open.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Makar said:
			
		

> It's called Hey You Pikachu and it's for the Nintendo 64. You tell pikachu to do stuff but it's more of an adventure kind of game. You don't actually have battles and yell out attacks.


Oh, well I still wouldnt mind that game in the e-shop


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 23, 2011)

But I haven't even got my Black version of Pokemon! This is too early! /endofstupidrant

I hope it isn't a 3DS games(selfish lol) or I won't be able to play it.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 23, 2011)

It's either Pokemon Gray or a Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald remake.


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 23, 2011)

Judging by the picture, I'd say it's Gray.  However, it seems a bit too early for that.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> It's either Pokemon Gray or a Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald remake.


I say its gray.
The remakes will possibly come out next year.


----------



## ars25 (Apr 23, 2011)

lol i feel sad for a friend who bought the dsi xl over the 3ds for this because if they release grey or the ruby and sapphire remakes  for the 3ds he will be uber pissed


----------



## Zorua (Apr 23, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have my money on gray too. Although, I'd love r/s/e remakes!


----------



## heartgold (Apr 23, 2011)

It's gonna be a shitty spinoff for 3DS unless something like XD is in the makes...ooo that'd be incredible.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Apr 23, 2011)

I played one Pokemon game then the rest just bored me, It feels like the same game every version, and to be honest, just bores me. So I'm not looking forward to this release.


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 23, 2011)

most likely its pokemon gray, it will be announced may 21st and launched in 2012... later in 2012, might be launched the R/S/E Remakes...


----------



## Zorua (Apr 23, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> It's gonna be a shitty spinoff for 3DS unless something like XD is in the makes...ooo that'd be incredible.



Yeah, I'd love something like XD.
Couldn't stop playing it! 
Dunno why it got negative ratings though.
Colosseum on the other hand was crap, but it got pretty positive reviews.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> most likely its pokemon gray, it will be announced may 21st and launched in 2012... later in 2012, might be launched the R/S/E Remakes...


Kinda too early to announce a game that will come out in a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I agree with you, as they did not say the year it would come out.
Most likely to come out in 2012.


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 23, 2011)

well... they might announce it on the E3? or i dont know xD but still... 5th generation pokemon pictures... in a battle screen... looks to be like the 3rd version of the B/W series... xD

i might be wrong but i think that normally the 3rd version always comes 1 year later or so... BUT I'D LOVE THEM TO BE REMAKES OF THE R/S/E AND TO BE FOR THE DS (dream on)


----------



## Ikki (Apr 23, 2011)

It's most likely Grey version.
And I don't think it'll be 3DS enhanced.

I do want the 3rd gen remakes though.


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 23, 2011)

Didn't they say there wouldn't be a grey?


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2011)

I hoped its for the ds.
A pokemon dungeon game would be nice.


----------



## Jax (Apr 23, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Didn't they say there wouldn't be a grey?



They said it wouldn't be a Grey version for the DS *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 23, 2011)

someone said that would not be a 3rd version, but then another one told that he never said that would not be a 3rd...


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> someone said that would not be a 3rd version, but then another one told that he never said that would not be a 3rd...


That "Someone" was Satoshi Tajiri, the creator of Pokemon.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 23, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually was Masuda.


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 23, 2011)

actually was Mana Ibe, one of the pokemon designers that said that there wouldn't be a 3rd version for B/W but then Junichi Masuda said that he didnt recall ever saying that there would not be a 3rd version... so i think there will be one?

waaaa, got half ninja'd? xD Ikki are you a ninja now ? : (


----------



## coolness (Apr 23, 2011)

pokemon ruby sapiere emerald


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 23, 2011)

Still way too early for them to be announcing either Gray or the R/S remakes. My bet's on this generation's Stadium-like game.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 23, 2011)

i call shenanigans on pokemon grey.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 23, 2011)

Unless it's Pokemon Grey or another TCG video game then it'll probably be shitty. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Apr 23, 2011)

What about that Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series? Maybe that's the game they're talking about.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 23, 2011)

a new ranger or mystery dungeon 

most probably.


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 23, 2011)

that would be cool too, the pokemon mystery dungeon series is quite fun, and most likely really underrated !


----------



## naruses (Apr 23, 2011)

I would love that it would be Pokemon Stadium 3D.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Apr 23, 2011)

i hope it's Pokemon Stadium 3DS as well.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 23, 2011)

Pokemon Snap 2 xD


----------



## vandawn (Apr 23, 2011)

hope for a new pokemon game even a remake
for 3DS.


----------



## NoOneDies (Apr 23, 2011)

Pokemon Rainbow in 3D!


----------



## vandawn (Apr 23, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> I think if this new pokemon game is for the 3ds, it might help it get  more sales , as i know tons of people who just brought the ds for pokemon.



i was one of many to buy a ds light just for pokemon diamond xD
i wouldnt be surprised to see 3DS sales going up because of pokemon


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 23, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Unless it's Pokemon Grey or another TCG video game then it'll probably be shitty. I'm just sayin'.


This, times a million.

A TCG game would be more probable now than ever before, since they are trying a bunch of new things (online tcg play, codes in theme decks to play online). If they could figure out a way to update it without us having to buy a new game, it would be very nice.


----------



## SparkFenix (Apr 23, 2011)

MindCrystal

We never did see something like that


----------



## machomuu (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd say it's too early for them to announce Gray, so it's likely they're going to announce the Wii title or another spin-off.  I'm hoping for Gray or Pokemon Stadium 3, but I'm okay with another spin-off since they tend to be pretty good.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 23, 2011)

I can see that a lot of people think it's going to be Pokemon Grey for the 3DS. I'm wondering which legendary pokemon they're going to slap on the cover...


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 23, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> I can see that a lot of people think it's going to be Pokemon Grey for the 3DS. I'm wondering which legendary pokemon they're going to slap on the cover...


Probably Kyurem... Ice/Dragon. Fire+Lightning+Ice legendary trio.
Not to mention he was an optional legendary just like Giratina was in D/P.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> I'm wondering which legendary pokemon they're going to slap on the cover...


Kyurem


----------



## Langin (Apr 23, 2011)

That picture of 'it' next to it(left) you have the Black and White logo...

I hope for Ruby and Sapphire; Black & White were not my favs. still Grey for 3DS would not be bad either.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 23, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're gonna make a movie aout them, and history'll repeat.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm guessing a Gen-V Wii game or some kind of 3DS game.
I think it's a bit too early for Grey and a year or two too early for R/S remake.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 23, 2011)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> MindCrystal
> 
> We never did see something like that
> And we won't.
> ...


----------



## machomuu (Apr 23, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:
			
		

> I'm guessing a Gen-V Wii game or some kind of 3DS game.
> I think it's a bit too early for Grey and a year or two too early for R/S remake.


I don't think we'll have an RS remake this generation or any time soon mainly because RS is so much more modern and is so much more up-to-date with the current games than RBG and GS were,


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DeathStrudel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, knowing Game Freak, I wouldn't be surprised if they did remake R/S in the 5th gen.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Apr 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DeathStrudel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that since the DSL has been discontinued(no more GBA), a R/S remake isn't that out of the question for the near future, maybe not the 1-2 years i said before, but not too much longer. And it would follow their recent pattern of New Game, Remake, New Game, Remake, New Game


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 23, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> SparkFenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that he had no special moves threw me off. But I did some research into it, and he might be the one that learns Ice Burn and Freeze Shock.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope it's a Hoenn remake, although it seems a bit early for that, probably Grey/Gray


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 23, 2011)

I think Hoeen Remakes might be announced only in 2012 E3... and released on the End of the 2012 maybe? that way they would be in Europe on 2013 Spring... and Grey being announced now... that could mean 2012 Spring we get it in europe?



			
				Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At this... FireRed and LeafGreen (1st gen remakes) were made on the 3rd Generation... G/S/C Remakes (2nd gen) HeartGold and SoulSilver  were made on the 4th Gen... so maybe we could see a remake for the 3rd generation R/S/E on the 5th generation


----------



## FlameTakuya (Apr 24, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He definitely will learn these moves. Reshiram and Zekrom are very connected to him, last I remember reading. And he's incomplete now, so he'll def have a complete form in the 3rd version.

And they had better give us that 1st gym triple battle that could've been so obviously put in but they never did...


Also, contrary to what everyone has said, the spinoffs had the best storylines, as compared to the main games themselves. The gameplay may not suit everyone (frankly the mystery dungeon gameplay turns me off quite a bit) but man..... the storyline. Just, the storyline.

Also, it had great music. I mean, listen to this.

[youtube]MEu3WpkdZLQ[/youtube]

Freaking most epic Pokemon boss battle theme please?

_*FOR GROVYLE*_


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 24, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaciate says Hi.  

I'm hoping either Gen 3 remakes, or the 3rd Mystery Dungeon series game.  I get more replay value out of those then the normal games!


----------



## saviorkross (Apr 24, 2011)

Pokémon Snap 3D.

Yeah, I'll just keep wishing.


----------



## tt87 (Apr 24, 2011)

Pokémon Grey/Gray would be nice. But maybe call it Pokémon Chaos Version.

But hey, I'm still waiting for my Azure Flute.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 24, 2011)

They don't need to remake the 3rd gen....you can still trade from 3rd gen all the way to current gen...so its not as necessary as the 2nd and 1st gen remakes were.

And can we please get another TCG? or another snap? .....they both were awesome and did well....why the hell not?


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope it's a successor of Pokemon Battle Revolution. 

Unlike most people, I hate battling on the DS. I rather play it on my screen, 3D.

But what would be best if it's a Pokemon Battle Revolution + XD/Colosseum type of game. Catch the pokes on there and can Wi-Fi battle from there too.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 24, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> They don't need to remake the 3rd gen....*you can still trade from 3rd gen all the way to current gen*...so its not as necessary as the 2nd and 1st gen remakes were.
> 
> And can we please get another TCG? or another snap? .....they both were awesome and did well....why the hell not?


It is a *tedious* process (from gen 3 to 5), plus you need a DS Lite (which some of us don't own).

I sure hope they can remake the 3rd gen. The 3rd gen was when I really started playing pokemon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: sorry not complicating


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 24, 2011)

tt87 said:
			
		

> But hey, I'm still waiting for my Azure Flute.
> We won't be getting Azure Flute, though.
> I'm thinking "green light to cheating for Azure Flute."
> 
> ...


DS Lite.
The last Nintendo system that could play GBA games.
You know what?
It's been discontinued.
Plus, they didn't have to remake HG/SS either.

Plus, Nintendo would be making so much profit by remaking R/S.

And TCG did so well that it's sequel was Japan-only.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 24, 2011)

It'll most likely be the Hoenn Remake considering R/S/E 10 Year Anniversary comes up Next year for Japan.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 24, 2011)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> I hope it's a successor of Pokemon Battle Revolution.
> 
> Unlike most people, I hate battling on the DS. I rather play it on my screen, 3D.
> 
> But what would be best if it's a Pokemon Battle Revolution + XD/Colosseum type of game. Catch the pokes on there and can Wi-Fi battle from there too.


You read my mind. I was so disappointed when Battle Revolution wasn't an adventure type game

But come to think of it. (correct me if I'm wrong)When Nintendo released Crystal/Emerald/Platinum, they never made an announcement beforehand. They just released it. Why would they publicly announce that they're releasing a revision. So now I'm thinking it might be an adventure game for the Wii or project cafe. 

There's still a slight chance it's one hell of a revision for the 3DS.

Also: If they released a Gray version, a friend of mine said it might be called Chrome.


----------

